# S&W M&P 38sp



## 7point62 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just bought one for a CCW. 4" barrel. Blue steel. Nothing sexy or exotic. It won't stop a truck. But for stateside concealed carry, why not? (The price was right, too, about $600.)

I wanted a good revolver. My Ruger Speed Six is old and has the 2" barrel. I looked at the L frame S&W 686 357 but decided to go with the 38 Military & Police special. It was standard issue for Marine Flight crews at one time, until they went with the Fag 9.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2009)

My dad gave me an old Model 10 S&W 38spc when I was 16, I still love taking it to the range...

So how does it shoot???


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet. :)


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd forgotton how good a 38 feels, that easy rocking kick. My youngest son & I took Achmed here at 10yds (him) and 20 yds (me) and did him a number with Federal 130gr FMJ. Achmed is (was) about a foot tall.

Chris, 12, was shooting a handgun for the first time and missed right a few times. I pulled a few to the right single action, double tap, but the one between the peepers is mine.  Chris had a nice group center chest. I tried my damndest to shoot out Achmeds missing tooth and ended up grazing his whiskers.


----------

